
Teen Offers Shuttle Service to Vegas in Tesla Model S - prostoalex
http://laist.com/2015/11/20/teen_offers_shuttle_service_to_vega.php
======
eip
At $85/person for a 270 mile trip that's a little less than a dollar per mile
assuming you can sell all three seats for every trip. The car itself costs
more than that. The time and effort required to organize the trips isn't free.

Maybe the kid should have used the money he spent on the car to take some math
and business classes.

Also... why is 'math' not in the Firefox spell check dictionary?

~~~
DrScump

      why is 'math' not in the Firefox spell check dictionary?
    

Apparently, it's not used enough to get populated in the dictionary.

------
DrScump
How does he get _insurance_ for this complicated guest-driver matrix?

